# Oinktober fest FRIDAY NIGHT dinner



## Bill The Grill Guy

Anyone interested in getting together Friday night and doing a passing dish dinner for all of us BBQ Central folks?  The idea would be everyone do something and lets all get together and eat.  What do you all think?

I plan on bringing some tri tip roasts to grill up on Witts cooker.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Sounds like a plan to me Bill. I can do a big pan of mac & cheese. (yum)


----------



## LarryWolfe

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan to me Bill. I can do a big pan of mac & cheese. (yum)



Pigs is stocking up on Stouffers!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Like JB say, "fresh out of the box"  
You bucket head Larry.


----------



## Diva Q

We can make a tray or two of hashbrown casserole and maybe some desert


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Diva Q said:
			
		

> We can make a tray or two of hashbrown casserole and maybe some desert



Oh yeah baby.  Now were getting some place.   

Pigs, will that be cooked in a smoker?  That would add some depth to the dish.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

I'll bring some jalepeno sausage.


----------



## Bruce B

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I'll bring some jalepeno sausage.



You think you'll have enough???????


----------



## Kloset BBQR

I'm making a big pot of potato, chedder cheese, beer soup!  It nice and hearty and should stick to your bones at night as the tempertures dip.  Did I mention it also has BEER! and BACON!


----------



## wittdog

It's 85 today


----------



## Kloset BBQR

You wanna place a bet that it won't be 85 next weekend?

Do I need to bring a show shovel or plow?


----------



## wittdog

Keep your fingers crossed but my guess is...the Weather man will be calling for a change mid week   But you never know.


----------



## Diva Q

Oh and we will be bringing margarita & daiquiri jello shooters and CANADIAN Beer 

Long range weather:

http://www.dryday.com/30dayWeather/US/N ... owaga.html


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":1233yaft]I'll bring some jalepeno sausage.



You think you'll have enough???????   [/quote:1233yaft]

You saw what I brought back from Texas didn't you???  Someone else doesn't seem to be too interested in it so guess what?????  You snooze...you get woken up by a pissed off wittdog.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Anyone bringing extra EZ ups?  Diva's in da house....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Anyone bringing extra EZ ups?  Diva's in da house....


There a buck 99 at BJ's ya cheap a$$.


----------



## Bruce B

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Anyone bringing extra EZ ups?  Diva's in da house....



Love it.... a little smack talk and we're still a week out.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

No smack...just funnin.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":3t0swafe]Anyone bringing extra EZ ups?  Diva's in da house....


There a buck 99 at BJ's ya cheap a$$.  [/quote:3t0swafe]

Wow...$10 more than you paid for that RV. [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":69elqk89][quote="Uncle Bubba":69elqk89]Anyone bringing extra EZ ups?  Diva's in da house....


There a buck 99 at BJ's ya cheap a$$.  [/quote:69elqk89]

Wow...$10 more than you paid for that RV. [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif][/quote:69elqk89]
You bet ya buster! But it has HEAT! As long as the "reddog" guy dosen't find me I'll be fine.


----------



## wittdog

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":3kl2bwdy][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3kl2bwdy][quote="Uncle Bubba":3kl2bwdy]Anyone bringing extra EZ ups?  Diva's in da house....


There a buck 99 at BJ's ya cheap a$$.  [/quote:3kl2bwdy]

Wow...$10 more than you paid for that RV. [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif][/quote:3kl2bwdy]
You bet ya buster! But it has HEAT! As long as the "reddog" guy dosen't find me I'll be fine.  [/quote:3kl2bwdy]
Umm....Pigs...you might not want to get to comfy.......


----------



## Diva Q

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Anyone bringing extra EZ ups?  Diva's in da house....



smart a$$

LOL (I may agree though) 

hehehehe


----------



## wittdog

Not to be a party pooper but.....If this thing is going to happen we need to get organized....like dinner time...who is in..who's brining what.....
Seems like a lot of great ideas are just left on the drawing board and never implemented....Just my .02...trying to get this group all on the same page might be as succesfull as hearding cats...


----------



## Greg Rempe

wittdog said:
			
		

> ...Seems like a lot of great ideas are just left on the drawing board and never implemented...



I have been saying this for a looooong time!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I'm in. Thinking 7:00 pm might be a good time, Val and I will do Mac & Cheese.


----------



## Diva Q

I am thinking 7 would be great. 

That gives lots of prep time. 

Diva Q will be bringing:

ABT's (About 100 or so)
Hashbrown Casserole 
Apple Crispy crumble

& Some hot pepper pickles too if I get my butt off the puter and into the kitchen.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Yep, 7 sounds good and I am bringing some Tri Tips in honer of Helen.


----------



## wittdog

What time does the concert start?
I'll bring the Birthday Cake.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

7:00pm it is.  I am going to cook sausage...any idea of a head count?  NCBS will have 2 coming so that's 4 in reality. :roll:


----------



## wittdog

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> 7:00pm it is.  I am going to cook sausage...any idea of a head count?  NCBS will have 2 coming so that's 4 in reality. :roll:


I'll mix up a batch of lazy periogi...got room on your pit for it Bubba?


----------



## Diva Q

Diva Q is 4


----------



## Uncle Bubba

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7:00pm it is.  I am going to cook sausage...any idea of a head count?  NCBS will have 2 coming so that's 4 in reality. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll mix up a batch of lazy periogi...got room on your pit for it Bubba?
Click to expand...


Hmmm.  I'll have to check.  

What temp and how long???   We'll gas it.  Cheaper than wood.


----------



## Wittdogs B

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> You wanna place a bet that it won't be 85 next weekend?
> 
> Do I need to bring a show shovel or plow?



We had a dry summer and it has been unseasonably warm this week.  Round here that means we're about due for a snowstorm   

Actually, early weather reports are calling for daytime highs around 69/70 all weekend; nights around 50.  Not calling for rain so far, but it's early yet....


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":cmkb73oh]You wanna place a bet that it won't be 85 next weekend?
> 
> Do I need to bring a show shovel or plow?



We had a dry summer and it has been unseasonably warm this week.  Round here that means we're about due for a snowstorm   

Actually, early weather reports are calling for daytime highs around 69/70 all weekend; nights around 50.  *Not calling for rain so far*, but it's early yet....[/quote:cmkb73oh]

SHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Diva Q

Ok well I am coming so that means you could also have tornado winds and torrential rain falls - they seem to follow me wherever I go.


----------



## wittdog

Bubba it will just be a reheat....I'm thinking in the upright part...that is if you have room  So what time are we eating...or is this going to fall apart at the last minute...


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Four 4 us for dinner.  Dave you can heat your perogi's in my Stumps if you'd like.  It doesn't use much fuel.

I vote for dinner before the concert.  Otherwise we could be eating at midnight.


----------



## wittdog

Ok...doing the lazy periogi and some of the sausage...it will be in a hotel pan....


----------



## Molson

Save some for my Sat Morn Breakkie. (Especially the Apple crumble Diva  )


----------



## wittdog

Herding cats I tell ya...


----------



## Kloset BBQR

LOL!  Just make a command decision and be done with it.

Dinner 5pm until we run out of food or the concert starts

Cocktail Hour:  8 AM Friday until 6PM Saturday  

Done, simple!


----------



## wittdog

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> LOL!  Just make a command decision and be done with it.
> 
> Dinner 5pm until we run out of food or the concert starts
> 
> Cocktail Hour:  8 AM Friday until 6PM Saturday
> 
> Done, simple!


Some of us are competing on Sunday..Cocktail hour should read till 6 PM Sunday


----------



## Diva Q

Molson said:
			
		

> Save some for my Sat Morn Breakkie. (Especially the Apple crumble Diva  )



YOu best be bringing down more beer with you. 

OK dinner before the concert as well. 

Cocktails as stated from 8 am friday-Sunday


----------



## Woodman1

Have fun guys! I had a job offer I could not pass up. I also got another one for Thursday 10/04 up in Detroit. I'll surely miss seeing ya'll! If you really want to kill all the fun of BBQ........start doing it for money!


----------



## Bruce B

Woodman said:
			
		

> Have fun guys! I had a job offer I could not pass up. I also got another one for Thursday 10/04 up in Detroit. I'll surely miss seeing ya'll! If you really want to kill all the fun of BBQ........start doing it for money!



I think that's a choice issue!


----------



## DaleP

Have fun folks and Woody, I like $ too, cant blame you pal. We just cant do everything we want.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

5:30 pm Friday? Lets get all our eggs in one basket folk. :?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Well, me and the Mrs. wont be there until around 5pm.  So later is better for me.  I dont mind missing some of the concert.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Better late, than never Rempie!    I bet Greg does show this year! I think 5:30 would work. If not we can just wonder and graze. Or enjoy a adult beverage or ten.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Well, me and the Mrs. wont be there until around 5pm.  So later is better for me.  I dont mind missing some of the concert.



I was under the impression everyone had to be in place and set up before 4 pm when they lock the gates.  That's what Barb told me anyway when she called a week or so ago.  Try to make it earlier if you can Bill!


----------



## Molson

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Molson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save some for my Sat Morn Breakkie. (Especially the Apple crumble Diva  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu best be bringing down more beer with you.
Click to expand...


I'm sure I'll be crossing the border with a cooler full, no worries there. Tibor can drive back.


----------



## Woodman1

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun guys! I had a job offer I could not pass up. I also got another one for Thursday 10/04 up in Detroit. I'll surely miss seeing ya'll! If you really want to kill all the fun of BBQ........start doing it for money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a choice issue!
Click to expand...


The choice is, my daughter's college education (at a high quality Big Ten school) , or having to "settle" for letting her go without a college education, or worse...........sending her to a Mooshigan school!!!!!


----------



## Bruce B

Oh I'm sorry, I thought you were buying guitars and amplifiers with that money.


----------



## wittdog

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Oh I'm sorry, I thought you were buying guitars and amplifiers with that money.


 [smilie=poke.gif]


----------



## Woodman1

I was , but another source of income just dried up!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1ay99cx4]Well, me and the Mrs. wont be there until around 5pm.  So later is better for me.  I dont mind missing some of the concert.



I was under the impression everyone had to be in place and set up before 4 pm when they lock the gates.  That's what Barb told me anyway when she called a week or so ago.  Try to make it earlier if you can Bill![/quote:1ay99cx4]

I am not competing.  Just drinking everyone elses beer.  Dont need to set up for that.  Well, except for my cooly cup but its pre set for drink.

Pigs, I have your number if I get in trouble with the gate folks.  Do you have my back?  I'd call Wittdog but he isnt up to date.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Oh I'm sorry, I thought you were buying guitars and amplifiers with that money.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":21gryofk][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":21gryofk]Well, me and the Mrs. wont be there until around 5pm.  So later is better for me.  I dont mind missing some of the concert.



I was under the impression everyone had to be in place and set up before 4 pm when they lock the gates.  That's what Barb told me anyway when she called a week or so ago.  Try to make it earlier if you can Bill![/quote:21gryofk]

I am not competing.  Just drinking everyone elses beer.  Dont need to set up for that.  Well, except for my cooly cup but its pre set for drink.

Pigs, I have your number if I get in trouble with the gate folks.  Do you have my back?  I'd call Wittdog but he isnt up to date.[/quote:21gryofk]
I got your back. Just give me a call if you get any bologna at the gate.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Chris _is _the mayor of Akron. :roll:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Chris _is _the mayor of Akron. :roll:


How did you find that out?   And yes I'am.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Kind of like Bill and Monica with the cigars huh?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

So, have we settled on a time?

Is 5:30 okay?

BTGG is doing Tri-tip  (2 people)
Pigs is doing Mac and Cheese (how many?)
Diva is doing Hash Brown Casserole (and maybe desert) (4 people)
Uncle Bubba is doing jalepeno sausage (2 people)(3 if you count Bruce)
Kloset is doing potato, chedder cheese, beer soup (4 people)
Diva is also brigning margarita & daiquiri jello shooters and CANADIAN Beer (Remember that BTGG is coming so bring lots of beer  
Wittdog has the Birthday Cake covered and lazy periogi (4 people?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> So, have we settled on a time?
> 
> Is 5:30 okay?
> 
> BTGG is doing Tri-tip  (2 people)
> Pigs is doing Mac and Cheese (how many?)
> Diva is doing Hash Brown Casserole (and maybe desert) (4 people)
> Uncle Bubba is doing jalepeno sausage (2 people)(3 if you count Bruce)
> Kloset is doing potato, chedder cheese, beer soup (4 people)
> Diva is also brigning margarita & daiquiri jello shooters and CANADIAN Beer (Remember that BTGG is coming so bring lots of beer
> Wittdog has the Birthday Cake covered and lazy periogi (4 people?


Sound's like a plan. There will be the two of us.


----------



## wittdog

Birthday Cake and lazy perigoi and some homemade polish sausge....1 Adult 1 Big Kid and the 2 little kids.


----------



## Molson

It looks like we're coming down Fri night, may just be the two of us, so we'll stop by and meet the crowd. We're staying in Batavia, at the Super8, so we'll be around Sat also.


----------



## Diva Q

we are also now bringing 200+ABT's we made and froze. 

Molson- you know you are always welcome at my place. 

Looking forward to seeing you all.

530 works for us no problem.

(no time to make dessert though sorry guys)


----------



## wittdog

Molson your welcome at dinner. Just BBQ friends we haven't met yet.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

brian j said:
			
		

> i'll be there with two guests, so a total of three, and will be bringing *my good looks and charming personality*.



  






Brian J, CLICK HERE


----------



## Uncle Bubba

What about Oompappy?  He's not allowed unless he makes hush puppies like he did last year. :twisted:


----------



## Molson

wittdog said:
			
		

> Molson your welcome at dinner. Just BBQ friends we haven't met yet.



Thank you, we appreciate it!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Just a reminder Cooks Meeting 6:30pm Friday (Mandatory)


----------



## Bruce B

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Just a reminder Cooks Meeting 6:30pm Friday (Mandatory)



Well that screws up all Bill's dinner plans. There is no way we can make that meeting.


----------



## oompappy

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> What about Oompappy?  He's not allowed unless he makes hush puppies like he did last year. :twisted:



Ok,  for you nice folks, I'll bring what I need to make hushpuppies.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Wife and I are judging sunday. I think Witt is cooking  sunday as well.


----------



## wittdog

The best laid plans of mice and men..................


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

brian j said:
			
		

> who's cooking sunday?  i am.



We will be at the Falls.


----------



## wittdog

We are doing Sunday as well...


----------



## wittdog

Now back to the whole dinner issue.......Cooks meeting and such....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

wittdog said:
			
		

> Now back to the whole dinner issue.......Cooks meeting and such....



I still think this is doable at 5:30.  You only need one representitive at the cooks meeting.  Besides, it will have to be one of those floating dinners anyway.  Not like there will be a place to just sit down and eat.  With that being said, anyone have an area in mind for us to get together?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

BBQ Central Village? We all should be in the last two rows near the end.


----------



## Diva Q

we are bringing a dining tent with us. With a round table. We can lay out the food there??

This is in addition to our prep and dish tent.


----------



## wittdog

Good Luck to all those competing in the OINK….May your fires burn clean, and your wobbly pops be cold and you be more sauced then you ribs…


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Diva Q said:
			
		

> we are bringing a dining tent with us. With a round table. We can lay out the food there??
> 
> This is in addition to our prep and dish tent.



That sounds like a plan.  By the way.  Here is the weather report for the weekend Click Here


----------



## Bruce B

Diva Q said:
			
		

> we are bringing a dining tent with us. With a round table. We can lay out the food there??
> 
> This is in addition to our prep and dish tent.



Which one of those is expendable?


----------



## DaleP

It sure would make my day if all you guys and gals can all show up at my spot. C-30. Ill supply the entertainment. 8)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":2u7wf272]we are bringing a dining tent with us. With a round table. We can lay out the food there??
> 
> This is in addition to our prep and dish tent.



That sounds like a plan.  By the way.  Here is the weather report for the weekend Click Here [/quote:2u7wf272]
That's not going to work! The stupid public will just walk over and load up.(trust me on this one!) We also have to be in kind of stealth mode. I don't want to see any DQ's cuz some A-hole walks over to get chow and someone gets busted.  :roll:  They are clamping down this year because the venders bitched last year about all the hand outs.


----------



## Diva Q

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":32zo17jk]we are bringing a dining tent with us. With a round table. We can lay out the food there??
> 
> This is in addition to our prep and dish tent.



Which one of those is expendable?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote:32zo17jk]

LOL WE are bringing a sacrificial tent to set up in advance.

Pigs pop by our set up - we actually have created a sort of inner sanctum based on our layout. That way the public will not have access to the food. At least thats how that looks on paper. LOL


----------



## Bruce B

That's good because it's always best to be near an interior wall if it's windy


----------



## Uncle Bubba

I'll bring some yellow police line tape.  We'll put Deputy Dog(Bruce) in charge of crowd control. [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]


----------



## Bruce B

Time to break out the weapons.


----------



## Diva Q

I am sure some of you guys have that " danger men cooking" tape. 

Well we are packed up. We are filled up and just need to get tidied up and we will be on the road in a couple of hours. Plan on stopping at Adventures in Heat this morning and then doing some power shopping for many things today in the NY area. Staying in Cheektowaga tonight. 
Best part was I picked up $500. USD and it only cost me $14. wooohooo. 

Lots of shopping. (and maybe just maybe another BBQ??? - I have to work on hubby on the drive over  ) 

Drive safe everyone. Looking forward to it immensely.


----------



## Woodman1

THis looks like no fun at all! I am so glad I will be spending the night ALONE cooking ! The one lone saving grace is, I AM COOKING AT A SMOKE SHOP!!!!!!!! Be safe guys! Watch Chris and cut him off at 9:00 pm!


----------



## wittdog

Anyone else got that xmass eve feel?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

wittdog said:
			
		

> Anyone else got that xmass eve feel?



ME, me.  I do, I do.


----------



## Bruce B

*BAH HUMBUG*


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Never to late to get in Shelly.  You can start by bringing the cornbread!  

See you there!


----------



## wittdog

What Dallas said


----------



## Rag1

GOOD LUCK to everybody.....wish I could make it. Most important, have a blast parting. That's what it is all about.


----------



## john pen

Good luck all and have a great weekend..Ill be working all weekend and thinking of you guys...If someone thats going to be there could pm me a cell number, I can keep the board updated..Ill be working 8p to 8a Fri, Sat and Sun so Ill have time to report...


----------



## Unity

Hey, anything going on this weekend in the vicinity of Buffalo?  :P 

I just might mosey up that way ....

--John  8)


----------



## NewHeart

> Hey, anything going on this weekend in the vicinity of Buffalo?


 Well, there's this little thing called the Oinktoberfest... 

Oh, you mean, BESIDES that.

There's a kite festival in Niagara Falls.


----------



## wittdog

Unity said:
			
		

> Hey, anything going on this weekend in the vicinity of Buffalo?  :P
> 
> I just might mosey up that way ....
> 
> --John  8)


Get on your bike and ride..


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Late start.  On the road.  See ya'll in 10 hours.


----------

